# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Khai trương khách sạn Mường Thanh Đà Nẵng - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## dungntn

Chiều  2-9, Tập đoàn khách sạn Mường Thanh tổ chức khai trương khách sạn Mường  Thanh Đà Nẵng. Bộ trưởng Bộ Tài nguyên- Môi trường Nguyễn Minh Quang và  Phó Chủ tịch UBND thành phố Đà Nẵng Nguyễn Xuân Anh đến dự.


         Sau hơn 2 năm xây dựng với  tổng số vốn đầu tư hơn 400 tỷ đồng, khách sạn Mường Thanh Đà Nẵng là  thành viên thứ 18 trong tổng số 23 khách sạn của Tập đoàn khách sạn  Mường Thanh chính thức đi vào hoạt động. Khách sạn được xây dựng theo  tiêu chuẩn 4 sao với 370 phòng nghỉ và 8 căn hộ cao cấp. Hiện nay, khách  sạn có đội ngũ hơn 400 nhân viên được đào tạo chuyên nghiệp, sẵn sàng  cạnh tranh trong môi trường kinh doanh khách sạn du lịch phát triển của  Đà Nẵng.


         Nhân sự kiện khai trương khách  sạn Mường Thanh Đà Nẵng, Tập đoàn khách sạn Mường Thanh cũng chính thức  vận động thành lập Quỹ nhân đạo Mường Thanh. Dự kiến phạm vi hoạt động  của Quỹ gồm xóa đói giảm nghèo tại các vùng biên giới, y tế và giáo dục  tại nông thôn, hoạt động đền ơn đáp nghĩa, các vấn đề về môi trường và  nước sạch và cứu trợ thiên tai. Dịp này, Quỹ nhân đạo Mường Thanh cũng  đã trao tặng cho Hội Chữ thập đỏ Đà Nẵng số tiền 300 triệu đồng hỗ trợ  cho các bệnh nhi nghèo trên địa bàn thành phố.


(Theo danangtourism.gov)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour  *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------

